# One Piece



## Captain Howdy (Feb 6, 2014)

I have watched this show on and off, but it's always a good feeling to come back to it. 

I just finished the end of the original story, and am about to start the post-2-year-time-warp story. I was uneasy at first, especially because of how freaky-looking some of them got (Franky is outright disturbing), but everything else appears to be the same, so it'll just take a lot of getting used to - Nico Robin is my favourite character, and appearance-wise, she really hasn't changed much (especially compared to Nami, who is like 100% boob-centralised now). 

Anyone else watch? It's quite a fascinating show if ya don't. It is definitely odd at first, but once the ball is rolling, it's addicting!
(I'm an awful fan, I skip the side-story arcs xD)


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 6, 2014)

I do. About the only anime that I'm currently watching, besides my weekly episode of _Inuyasha_.

Like you I've reached the 2-year jump period. Watched some episodes of it to see how they all got back together, but now I'm gonna stop and let the series to grow in episodes, since it's only a 100+ episodes until the most recently translated episode. Besides, it's been a mad dash for me, going from the first visit to the Sabaody Archipielago, to the Kuga Pirates, to Impel Down, to Marineford, the childhood flashback and finally the 2-year jump.

Now I'm starting to catch up on the movies, as they manage to tie into the story. They're also proof that Nami has always been about the breasts, not just after the 2-year period. Not that's there anything wrong with that. ;P

 Yes, it's addictive. There's merit to a show that gets you hooked when you first start watching the awesomely bad American dub version from _Cartoon Network_. 

When you have the time look up at the specials. They're always good for a laugh.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 6, 2014)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> I do. About the only anime that I'm currently watching, besides my weekly episode of _Inuyasha_.
> 
> Like you I've reached the 2-year jump period. Watched some episodes of it to see how they all got back together, but now I'm gonna stop and let the series to grow in episodes, since it's only a 100+ episodes until the most recently translated episode. Besides, it's been a mad dash for me, going from the first visit to the Sabaody Archipielago, to the Kuga Pirates, to Impel Down, to Marineford, the childhood flashback and finally the 2-year jump.
> 
> ...



Did you ever watch the 4Kids English dub? That is what I grew up watching, and while the content was sorta there, the voice acting was fucking AWFUL. Not just awful, but unforgivable. Luffy and Coby HAVE THE EXACT SAME FUCKING VOICE, and they spend several episodes talking to one another -_-. Not only that, but the VA for Luffy/Coby also voiced Mokuba on Yugioh, which was right freaking afterwards.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 6, 2014)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I just finished the end of the original story


There's actually an ending!?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 6, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> There's actually an ending!?



Ehh, I use the term loosely as an 'end' to the pre-2-year-time-gap, and not a literal 'end' itself.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 7, 2014)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Did you ever watch the 4Kids English dub?  That is what I grew up watching, and while the content was sorta there,  the voice acting was fucking AWFUL. Not just awful, but unforgivable.  Luffy and Coby HAVE THE EXACT SAME FUCKING VOICE, and they spend several  episodes talking to one another -_-. Not only that, but the VA for  Luffy/Coby also voiced Mokuba on Yugioh, which was right freaking  afterwards.



Yes, 4Kids, with all its faults started me out. 
Unlike today, back then I didn't give much thought to the voice situtation, I was too busy soaking up the awesome. 
Yes, the voices were -to put it mildly- offbeat (Nico Robin's southern belle voice comes to mind. Still didn't detract frome her overall awesomeness ^^; ), but it was an offbeat (in a good way, obviously) show, so it didn't bother me too much. 
It did take me a bit to get used to the new voice-actors, though. ^^;



lupinealchemist said:


> There's actually an ending!?



I've heard rumors that an ending is in sight.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 7, 2014)

Have they found the One Piece yet? If so, what is it?


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 7, 2014)

lupinealchemist said:


> Have they found the One Piece yet? If so, what is it?



If you're referring to the the rumor of an ending, it's only a rumor that someone told me.

I don't know what's in store for the crew. We can all bet it's not gonna be as predictable as we think. That's the beauty of the show.

I do know this: One Piece IS real. They've said so some of the more veteran characters in the series.


----------



## coso (Feb 8, 2014)

The anime is worse than manga. If you really want to enjoy with one piece, you must read the manga. The reasons:

1-It gets to the point.
2-No unnecessary conversations.
3-It takes less time to advance.
4-You're always ahead anime. =D

If you really like one piece, one piece manga rules! A salute, Coso.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 11, 2014)

coso said:


> The anime is worse than manga. If you really want to enjoy with one piece, you must read the manga. The reasons:
> 
> 1-It gets to the point.
> 2-No unnecessary conversations.
> ...



Noted.

BTW, if you know where in the manga you could find the cutaway of the _Going Merry_, the one that shows the interior layout and all those details, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 11, 2014)

coso said:


> The anime is worse than manga. If you really want to enjoy with one piece, you must read the manga. The reasons:
> 
> 1-It gets to the point.
> 2-No unnecessary conversations.
> ...



That tends to be true with almost anything that came originally from a book of some sort, but there is a certain joy to watching it play before your eyes (especially with VLC, where you just roll your mousewheel and skipskipskip all the boring stuff). Plus, when you're done watching the anime, you can read the manga in the characters' voices


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 11, 2014)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Plus, when you're done watching the anime, you can read the manga in the characters' voices



Allow me to be of assistance... >

[video=youtube;RSe8D2wfGKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSe8D2wfGKI[/video]

I have a friend that started watching Eng sub _One Piece_ on the web and has never seen that intro.
 Another friend showed it to him.
 He was deeply offended. 
I wish I could've been there to see his face. XD


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 11, 2014)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Allow me to be of assistance... >
> 
> [video=youtube;RSe8D2wfGKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSe8D2wfGKI[/video]
> 
> ...



That opening makes me sad with nostalgia and weep with the hope that was left. It butchers damn near everything I know One Piece to be, and makes it a make-shift funny pirate song that is pretty much awful in every sense of the word, plus it makes damn near no sense to the actual overall story.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Feb 12, 2014)

Lastdirewolf said:


> That opening makes me sad with nostalgia and weep with the hope that was left. It butchers damn near everything I know One Piece to be, and makes it a make-shift funny pirate song that is pretty much awful in every sense of the word, plus it makes damn near no sense to the actual overall story.



Yikes, sorry about that.

I do agree with you. It's been a couple of years since the last time I watched it. Until I looked it up last night. At the very least, it _completely_ cheapens the series. Not to mention it felt a little on the long side.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 12, 2014)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Yikes, sorry about that.
> 
> I do agree with you. It's been a couple of years since the last time I watched it. Until I looked it up last night. At the very least, it _completely_ cheapens the series. Not to mention it felt a little on the long side.


Take what I say as generally true to the best of my knowledge, but as lightly as possible :v I'm not that serious of a person
Ahaha, that opening is painful, but nowhere near as long as the Japanese one. Which is usually over 2-3 minutes _just for the theme song_, with _another_ 2-4 minutes before it gets to the title card @_@ Each episode is only ~22 minutes long, including the entire opening!


----------



## Punnchy (Feb 12, 2014)

I can't say I watch the anime anymore. But I do read the manga, and sometimes there's way too much information too.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 12, 2014)

Ive tried, it doesnt sit well with me. I dunno what it is considering I watch more weird animes.


----------



## Inignem (Feb 16, 2014)

I love how all the crew improved, but I hate the gyojij island saga, it felt like a filler due to the enemies being excessively weak. Im starting the Punk Hazard saga, I wanna see Caesar Clown!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 16, 2014)

Inignem said:


> I love how all the crew improved, but I hate the gyojij island saga, it felt like a filler due to the enemies being excessively weak. Im starting the Punk Hazard saga, I wanna see Caesar Clown!



That's actually where I'm at right now, the Fishman Island arc, and despite it being built up for _so_ many episodes, I am feeling like I am skipping through a *ton* of it - It's one of the only arcs that I'm actually watching and skipping through some, usually I do one or the other. I agree that the enemies feel significantly weaker, especially considering the Battle at Marineford arc - Where everyone is uber.


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 16, 2014)

One Piece is a fun show. I'm watching it from the beginning forward and as it airs on Toonami.


----------



## Terror-Run (Mar 3, 2014)

One piece is a nice show. I'll admit I love the Manga just a little bit more than the anime though. But to see those bad-ass moments in animation with awesome soundtrack - sign me right up for that please <3. This is probably going to sound strange, but man do I love the One Piece filler episodes. Sure there are those really awfull ones, but then you also have the G8 arc and those completely random edo-era fillers. also the in-episode fillers tend to focus more on fleshing out the characters and their personalities -doing stupid things. I don't get the show in my country, and the dubbed manga is god-awful (yes worse than the 4-kids into - just all the time). on my 3rd round now xD starting at G8 as per usual.

Also which one is your favorite of the movies?  Number 10(strong world) and the one with Baron Omatsuri are my 2favs.


----------



## CallMeCactus (Mar 3, 2014)

I met a really good Luffy girl. Very entergetic and fun to chat with. Wait, no I didn't. My friend did. Now I remember, I watched from beside my friend admiring the girl's personality but I was never spoken to personally.

Anyways, I haven't watched the actual show in a long time but the biggest problem for me were those over extended battle scenes where (any character) bounces back from sure death at least fifteen times.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm not fond of One Piece. It doesn't try anything new for a shonen, the artist for some reason decides to draw most women as sticks with boobs, and overall it just seems over hyped.


----------

